# Musique iPhone disparue suite à déconnexion iCloud



## durcet (7 Janvier 2018)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai souscrit à Apple Music il y a quelques mois en ayant mon iPhone avec 20 gigas de musique synchronisée à partir du Mac de façon classique. J'ai à l'époque simplement activé la bibliothèque musicale iCloud ainsi que Apple Music et rien n'a bougé. 
Les titres Apple Music que j'ajoutais à mes playlists étaient téléchargés normalement et ajoutés à la bibliothèque. Quand je vérifiais le stockage de l'iPhone je voyais bien que toute ma musique d'origine était bien là et que rien n'était remplacé par les morceaux synchronisés avec Apple Music, j'avais toujours 20 gigas en local. 

Il y a quelques jours j'ai voulu updater des apps que j'avais achetées avec mon premier identifiant iTunes avant l'époque iCloud, je me suis donc déconnecté de mon identifiant iCloud actuel qui est aussi celui lié à Apple Music, fait mon update, et me suis reconnecté. 
Après quoi, je me suis rendu compte que toute ma bibliothèque musicale avait disparu, j'avais 0 octet de musique sur l'iPhone. La bibliothèque s'est bien re-synchronisée et je vois tout comme avant mais chaque titre avec le petit nuage signifiant que c'est online seulement. Est-ce normal? Je suis surpris de voir que ma musique, celle qui était synchronisée "physiquement" avec le mac avait aussi disparu. Je me serai attendu à voir seulement les morceaux Apple Music disparaitre...

Comment puis-je régler ce problème? Je ne vois pas d'option "tout télécharger" dans l'app musique et je n'ai pas envie de télécharger mes morceau 1 par 1 pour pouvoir écouter quand je n'ai pas de réseau. J'ai pensé désactiver la bibliothèque iCloud, re-synchroniser à la mano avec iTunes puis ensuite réactiver le tout pour avoir mes playlists Apple Music qui viendraient se superposer à ma bibliothèque, comme ça s'était passé quand j'ai souscrit au service. 

Des idées? 
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Si vous allez sur le nuage , ma musique ce retelecharge sur votre iPhone


----------

